# Advice - First Time Belgium, Holland, Germany.



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi

For years our normal compass needle points south when we arrive in Calais, but in May we are thinking of north - to Belgium, Netherlands and maybe Germany.
Our usual pattern is to spend 2-3 days in aires then a couple of days in a (municipal) campsite where we can use local transport to see the sights etc. We also like to be able to walk to local bar/cafe in the evenings from the aire or campsite.

So, some tips and advice needed for our 3 week trip:

Where or what should we NOT miss?
We like local markets and a bit of culture.
What's to eat and drink (one non-meat eater but both love fish/seafood).
One of us is a "wee bit aff the legs" and so gentle walking only.
Where's good to stop (aires and campsites)?
Anything we need to be aware of driving in these countries? The van is a Citroen Relay and just 2 years old.
Any other thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ypres (Ieper in Flemish) for the Last Post ceremony at 8pm every night.
Excellent campsite/Aire about 5 mins walk away.
http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php

It's a perfect first or last night as it's just about 60mins from the ferries.

Make sure you read up on the entry/check-in procedure on here first - do a search on "Ypres jeugdstadion barrier" and all will be revealed.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/127-belgium-touring/116177-camping-jeugdstadion.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/jeugdstadion-camping-ieper-campsite.html


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

heres a couple of links

http://www.rebbyvid.co.uk/#/useful-links/4539633232

http://rebbyvid.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/germany-2013.html

http://rebbyvid.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/france-belgiumluxembourg-2014.html


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the ideal first trip to this area is to head for the German Mosel via Bruges as its on your way. The aire at Bruges is five minutes walk from the main town and has lots of local interest. On to the Mosel which is a motorhomers playground. At the last count there were more than fifty town and village aires along the river between Koblenz and Trier and the locals love us.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Luxembourg is another must if only to fill up with diesel. Luxembourg City is worth a visit and if you search on here I'm sure someone has posted about a campsite/aire that has a bus stop nearby for visits into the city centre.
Remich (on the Mosel and so the border with Germany) has motorhome parking right down on the promenade and is the "duty free" shopping centre for loads of Germans.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

deckboy said:


> ?.......
> Any other thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Like yourselves, we always headed south from the ferry, except for last year when we had to be at L. Garda in Italy for my son's wedding.

Due to time constraints, we took a direct route there and other than detouring through Austria on the way back, we took a similar route back and being from northern England used the Newcastle - IJmuiden ferry.

The point being, that we really fancy doing a circular route at some point, possibly crossing to IJmuiden and travelling west and south, returning via the Channel, or visa versa.

Might be worth considering for yourselves with being further north than us.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Germany is the place for us:laugh: After years of France and the odd trip to Spain Portugal and further east, we always missed or went straight through Germany.
Over the last two years, we have done two over 6 week tours of Germany and it is so easy, more easy than France, and if you get the weather it is even better!
Most speak English and Stelplatz (aire's) are everywhere. Also Lidl and Aldi.
Follow rivers, The Mosel, Main, Necker and try Bavaria. All good!
Just go, don't book and drift around:smile2:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Luxembourg is another must if only to fill up with diesel. Luxembourg City is worth a visit and if you search on here I'm sure someone has posted about a campsite/aire that has a bus stop nearby for visits into the city centre.
> Remich (on the Mosel and so the border with Germany) has motorhome parking right down on the promenade and is the "duty free" shopping centre for loads of Germans.


Aire and campsite in Luxembourg with bus stop outside and 4euro return ticket valid for 24 hours for anywhere in luxembourg. Also try the hop on hop off tour bus also valid for 24 hours

http://www.fuussekaul.lu/index.php?article_id=2&clang=3


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a nice aire in the lovely old Belgian town of Tournai where the centre is a UNESCO site.


----------



## boovonez (Jan 7, 2015)

Last year we stayed on a camp site in the center of Luxembourg called Bon Accueil Kat 1 address is 2 rue du camping Alzingen and is site number 523 in the 2015 Acsi book.Bus stop outside camp and cycle path into town center.Diesel very cheap! After visiting the town go down the Mosel its fabulous .


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Germany gets our vote. Bavaria is really lovely.

No need to book ahead anywhere, just go as the mood takes you and use any of their millions of aires, most of which are free.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, anyone got all the aires Belgium & Holland they don't need, going for ten days on the 25 June. Any advice be great.
Thanks in advance. Eddie.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Couple of tips especially for Germany. Carry enough cash for a tank of fuel and couple of meals out. Use of CC is less there than here, and where they are acceptable they don't always take non german ones. A box of euro coins can be also useful to stellplaz machines.

S Germany for me. The Black Forest, Bavaria and the Bodensee (Lake Constance)

Dick


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> Couple of tips especially for Germany. Carry enough cash for a tank of fuel and couple of meals out. Use of CC is less there than here, and where they are acceptable they don't always take non german ones. A box of euro coins can be also useful to stellplaz machines.
> 
> S Germany for me. The Black Forest, Bavaria and the Bodensee (Lake Constance)
> 
> Dick


Dick, any tips on where to stay near Lake Constance? We're off to Germany in 3 weeks and are thinking of heading south to Bavaria.

All the Stellplatz round Constance seem a bit carparky and set well back from the lake?

Germany is great, welcoming and easy. The Mosel is only 4 hours from Calais and sooo motorhome-friendly!

Morph


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Email the German tourist board and receive loads of interesting info for free. Maps, campsites and festivals.
We particularly liked the Alpenstrasse in south Germany.
And I'll repeat the warning that Germany is a cash economy and many retailers will not accept cards, especially UK ones. They will only accept cash for rediculous sums, e.g. €250 for a replacement leisure battery!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I know the OP asked about Aires and campsites, but for any other readers who do some wildcamping I would like to point out that it is not easy in Belgium and Netherlands , ignoring the lagality, as most land has fencing up to the road and there are restrictions on most public spaces/forests.

There are Aires in those countries, and of course campsites, but not as many as Germany, where wildcamping is also easier. 

Geoff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Morphology said:


> Dick, any tips on where to stay near Lake Constance? We're off to Germany in 3 weeks and are thinking of heading south to Bavaria.
> 
> All the Stellplatz round Constance seem a bit carparky and set well back from the lake?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We recently stayed overnight free at Ludwigshafen on the western end of Bodensee in the carpark just to the east of the town centre P2 where the signs state you can stay overnight (in fact it states 4 Tages (days!) on the overhead signs as you enter the town. One other German van stayed there as well. It's just across from the strandbad and the railway line which isn't too noisy. The road is closed beyond the carpark due to a landslip but ignore the Umleitung signs! just parking no services

There is also a private stellplatz out of town by the sports centre about €8 a night and next to a large MH dealers where we drooled over new vans, mainly Knaus ones.

We haven't found so many free stellplatze in Germany this year.

We bought the Camperstop book this year expensive but it has been very reliable more so than the CCinfo downloads.

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Morphology said:


> Dick, any tips on where to stay near Lake Constance? We're off to Germany in 3 weeks and are thinking of heading south to Bavaria.
> 
> All the Stellplatz round Constance seem a bit carparky and set well back from the lake?
> 
> ...


As you probably know Morph it is the German Riviera and extremely popular with german motorhomers in season. Indeed the stellplaz are large and carparky as well as not being cheap. We stayed in Lindau and Meerburg ones both an easy walk into fascinating towns, although the Meerburg one is very up hill on the way back:smile2:

We had a couple of nights wilding as well although no where near the water. There are however several campsites that seemed to be lakeside, I'm afraid I can't recommend any because we didn't look. Have a great time

Dick


----------

